

Facebook blocked (links to) entire AWS Frankfurt region - 925dk

Can&#x27;t post links containing eu-central-1.amazonaws.com. E.g. link to an image in a S3 bucket in AWS Frankfurt region.
======
925dk
Seems fixed now.

